# Shall I replace DVD Writer lens??



## hard_rock (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello guyz,
     I bought SONY DW-Q120A one year 2 months back and now it's warranty is over. It is refusing to read and write any DVD/CD. 

     So I gave it for repair and he told it needs LENS replacement. It would cost me around 450-500 bucks. He also told that lens will not come with warranty.. 

     So is it reliable to have just a new lens for 500Rs or is it better to buy a new DVD writer (Now-a-days they are so cheap you know) for around Rs.1600?

   Has anyone have an experience with a replaced lens.. Are they reliable..What is it's average life time?? 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## sashijoseph (Jun 22, 2007)

They'll most probably swap a lens from some dead drive.And then it's your luck.
Would be better to invest 1100/- more and have peace of mind for atleast another year.


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah..Thats why I'm doubting for replacement of lens.. But everything except LENS in my DVD Writer is fine. 

Can it be sold for the Spare parts.. I mean for using the spare parts in some service centers..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2007)

I've got like five of these things lying around... gotta give them to the scrapyard...


----------



## Stuge (Jun 22, 2007)

I will also suggest you to buy  new dvd writer then buying a len.


----------



## napster007 (Jun 22, 2007)

get a liteon dvd burner it'll last till u die


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 22, 2007)

K then.. I should opt for a new one.. Even I was thinking the same. But thought of getting some EXPERT OPINIONS to find an alternative..

  Anyways.. Can I sell this DVD Writer for Spare Parts??


----------



## sashijoseph (Jun 22, 2007)

> Anyways.. Can I sell this DVD Writer for Spare Parts??


Sure you can.But you would need someone with good lens and bad electronics,which rarely is the case.


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 22, 2007)

^^  

I searched the forum for DVD writers..Got some names..SONY DRU820A and  Liteon LH 1A20P.. 

There is almost no mention of LG DVD writers.. Aint they good?? I've been using LG CDRW and LG DVDROM for 2 years..Till now no problem with them..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 22, 2007)

As far as my "limited" experience with LG goes,least to say,it has been pathetic.Had this problem with each one of my friends then be it a CD-ROM or a Writer the lens would wear out rather quickly & would soon be prone to more errors.Hence never resorted to one.

IMO go for the Sony DRU-820A,mo frills whatsoever with this drive.The only reason for which I don't recommend Lite-on is because I(& some other memebers out here) had a rather unusual exprience with this drive not reading Dual Layer DVD's at start.For which it had to be corrected via a firmware update.That's kinda lame ,if you ask me.I expected more from Lite-On. 

Also try BenQ DW1650.


----------



## royal (Jun 25, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Also try BenQ DW1650.


 
I am a proud owner  No prob so far


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 25, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Also try BenQ DW1650.


I use that too, and about 5 of my friends too. It supports just 16x DVD burning but its rock solid, if you wanna close your eyes and buy it 

But I guess you better look out for faster models, even BenQ has them.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2007)

My LG DVD rom drive went kaput after a month from when i brought it.i got it replaced and again that too down  .now have a samsung octoedge 18x DVD writer working fine(atleast it is not complete a samsung product as toshiba collaboration is there) 
If u want long time service for eg:shop owners-buy some proffessional DVD writers(like from pioneer) although it'll cost a ship  but it runs reliable long time.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2007)

Go for a dru 830 a


----------



## palito (Jun 25, 2007)

i am unable to find Benq 1640 or 1650 ?....wr can i find these ?

help PLS


----------



## parag.the.neo (Jun 25, 2009)

palito said:


> i am unable to find Benq 1640 or 1650 ?....wr can i find these ?
> 
> help PLS


 i have a problem with my DVD writer which is SAMSUNG brand.
it does not read or write data from any dvd.
what can i do?should i go for lens cleaner dvd or should i perchase a new one ?
suggest me.
(thanx in advance)


----------

